# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Primet e vetvendosjes

## ferda

Parimet e vetvendosjes ka te bej me sociologjin po ashtu ne mardhenjet e Kombeve.
amundeni mem ndihmu diqka me qka ka te bej parimet e vetvedosjes  :rrotullo syte: 
Ju Lutem jepi menime  :buzeqeshje:

----------

